# RCI - The Registry Collection



## siestalola (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello, 

I just found this site while trying to find information on The Registry Collection by RCI.

You people are so informed on time sharing I am wondering if you have any thoughts on fractional ownership.  My husband and I are seriously thinking about purchasing a fractional ownership home.  What appeals to me the most about it is we were told that we could travel anywhere in the world by placing our weeks into the Registry Collection and getting points that we could then use to book a spot anywhere of our liking (if available).

If you have any experience with the Registry Collection please if you don't mind I would love to hear your thoughts.  Or perhaps you could direct me to another site.

I hope it's okay for me to post this question here.

Thanks


----------



## BevL (Sep 11, 2010)

*Welcome to TUG*

Perfectly fine to post your question here and welcome.

There has been some discussion about the Registry Collection on the "Non-Traditional Owership" forum of TUG here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=48

If you do a search in that forum of "Registry" it might bring up some threads to help you.

Or others with more direct experience will hopefully see your thred.

Bev


----------



## Trish839 (Sep 11, 2010)

siestalola said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just found this site while trying to find information on The Registry Collection by RCI.
> 
> ...


I found this site pretty interesting http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGdFrWH...006/**http://residentialvessels.com/seven.htm


----------



## kristapb (Oct 1, 2010)

*Registry Collection - DON'T*

I wouldn't do it if I were you.  We bought a fractional ownership at Sunset Cove, on Marco Island.  When we bought it, it was worth 1050 Registry Collections Points.  About a year later, we were told it had been re-evaluated, and was now worth 700 points.  So we lost over 30% of our value, just like that.  We tried talking to Registry Collection about how this did not seem right - I don't think other timeshare arrangements can just reduce your value in this way.  They did not care.

Also, availability of other units is a lot less than they lead you to believe.  Overall, we really REALLY regret this purchase.  And we do have another timeshare (trades with RCI) that we are very happy with.


----------

